# العــطـــاء, لا بد منه بين حين وآخر



## candy shop (3 أغسطس 2007)

العطاء ..

برواز واحد ..لصور عديدة ..
صور مختلفة .. متفاوتة..
ترمي كلها لرسم الابتسامة على القلوب ..
والتفاني من أجل ذلك ..

~~~~~

نحن عندما نعطي ..
في الواقع لا نعطي .. ولكننا نأخذ ..
نأخذ تلك المشاعر الممتنة ..
ممّن أمددناهم بعطائنا ..
فنسقي بها عطش قلوبنا ..
لترتوي من ذلك الفيض ..
فيض العطاء ..



فما هو العطاء ؟



العطاء.. أن تقدم لغيرك ما تجود به نفسك .. من غير سؤالهم إياك ..

العطاء .. أن تبادر بتقديم كل ما تستطيع لمن تحب ، لتعطيه رسائل مباشرة وغير مباشرة بين الحين والآخر .. لتعلمه بمدى مكانته عندك .. ومدى تقديرك وحبك له ..

العطاء .. أن لا تعيش لأجل نفسك فقط ..

العطاء ..هو المنح .. أن تمنح الآخرين مما لديك ..

العطاء .. أن لا تنظر لقيمة ما ستعطي .. ولكن أن تنظر إلى مقدار ما سيحدثه ومدى تأثيره ..

العطاء .. مادي ومعنوي ، والتنويع بينهما أمر جميل ولكن الأجمل لو قدمت كل منهما بفن .. فتعطي عطاءً مادياً بقالب معنوي صادق ..

العطاء .. نهر لا يتوقف ..وبحر لا ينضب ..

العطاء .. أن تفرح بفرح من حولك لما قدمته لهم ..

العطاء الحقيقي .. حينما تعطي ولا تنتظر أي مقابل ..

العطاء الصادق .. حينما تعطي دون أن تشعر أنك مرغم على ذلك ..



صور للعطاء ...

عطاء الأم والأب .. 

أكبر مثال للعطاء في الكون .. 
فهو بلا توقف .. بلا دوافع .. بلا أسباب .. بلا مقابل .. مادي ومعنوي .. كله تضحية وتفاني وحب ..



عطاء المعلم .. 

ولكن ليس أي معلم .. إنما المعلم الذي يتفانى في توصيل المعلومة.. بتفاعل مع الطلاب ، يسمع لهم .. يحاورهم ويناقشهم ..

يشرح ليس لأنه عمله فقط ، ولكن لأن ذلك ما تملي عليه إنسانيته وهو أن يقدم ما يستطيع ليغرس الفائدة في قلوب وعقول طلابه ..



عطاء الصداقة .. 

أن تقدم النصح بكل صراحة لصديقك عندما يحتاج .. 
أن تقدم له وجودك معه في أصعب الللحظات .. تسانده تساعده..

أن تجعل وجودك معه يغنيه عن كل شيء ..!!
أن تعطيه أذناً وقلباً ينصت لهمومه ومشاكله . . وفكراً يعينه على حل تلك المشكلات ..

أن لا تجعله يبحث عنك عندما يحتاجك .. ولكن أن تكون بجانبه وقت حاجته لك ..
أن تكون وقت فرحه أول المهنئين .. ووقت حزنه أول المستندين ..

أن لا تنتظر مناسبة لتعبر عن مكانته عندك وحبك له .. فاجئه دائماً بهدية، رسالة ، موقف لا ينساه ، خاطرة تكتبها فيه ،أو حتى ( مسج) تدخل به السرور على قلبه ..

أن تقترح المساعدة وتبادر بها قبل أن يطلبها منك ..



عطاء المحرومين .. 

هل جربت يوماً أن تعطي يتيماً لمسة حنان ؟ اهتمام ؟ عطف ؟
هل جربت يوماً أن تفرح مسكيناً بهدية أو عيدية ؟! أو أي شيء مما تجود به يداك ونفسك على من حرم مما أعطاك الله ..



عطاء الحب .. 

كل إنسان معطاء .. هو إنسان محب ..
ومن أحب سيعطي من أحبه كل شيء.. وأي شيء .. ليسعده ..

وعلى اختلاف أنواع الحب .. فإنها تحتوي جميعاً على العطاء ..
فعطاء الحب يتضمن عطاء الأبوين والصداقة و عطاء المعلم، فلو لم يحبوا لما أعطوا !!

وعطاء الحب .. أن تشعر شريكك أنك دائماً تريده ..
وأن تشعره بحبك بلمسات بسيطة ، وأن تحسسه باهتمامك بكل ما فيه من تفاصيل ، وبكل ما يقول وكل ما يشعر به وكل ما يفكر به .. وأن يكون لديك الشغف دائماً أن تبحر في أعماقه .. وتعرف المزيد عنه ..

عطاء الحب .. أن لا تبخل بإحساسك ولمساتك ووجودك واهتمامك على من تحب ، ولا حتى بكلماتك الرقيقة ومشاعرك الصادقة تجاهه .. 



همسات .. ووقفات عطــــــائية ...

من لا يعطي .. وجوده وعدمه سواء ..

~~

على قدر عطائك يفتقدك الآخرين ..

~~

من لا يفرح بعطائنا .. بكل بساطة .. هو لا يستحقه ..

~~

من يستحق العطاء .. هو من يفرح بأقل ما أعطيناه .. بل ويراه بعدسة مكبرة ؟؟

~~

لا تفرح بما أعطاك الآخرون فقط .. ولكن افرح أنك مررت لحظة في تفكيرهم ..

~~

تريد أن تعرف قيمتك لدى الآخرين ؟؟ ! انظر ما مدى عطائك لهم ..

~~

من لايشعر بعطائنا أو لا يقدره .. إما أن لديه أسباب تمنعه من ذلك أو هو إنسان بلا شعور !!

~~

الإنسان المادي .. هو من لا يؤثر فيه إلا العطاء المادي .. !! 

~~

قد يصل الإنسان لمرحلة يعطي فيها كل من حوله من يحبهم ومن يعرفهم فقط .. لأنه أدمن العطاء ..فلم يعد يرى وجوده إلا من خلال انعكاس تصرفاته على من حوله .. يفرح لسعادتهم ويسعد بتقديم العون ..

~~

عندما تكون شخصاً معطاءً .. فإنك لا تنتظر العطاء من غيرك .. بل تبادر به أنت .. لعلّك تذكر من حولك .. فيقتدوا بك .. وتوئثر عليهم ..

~~

يبقى العطاء المادي شيء ملموس .. فلا بد منه بين حين وآخر​


----------



## lousa188114 (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: العــطـــاء, لا بد منه بين حين وآخر*

على قدر عطائك يفتقدك الآخرين 
لا ياكاندي بيروحوا يدوروا علي ناس تانية تديهم 
وباردوا الانسان هيفضل يعطي ومين هيعطية لازم اللي قدامك او اللي انت بتعطيةيلتفت لااعطائتك ولو جزء من الثانية 
لكن العطاء الذي لا ينضب هو عطاء الوالدين 
والعطاء المحبب للرب هو عطاء المحرومين 
مرسي جدا علي الموضوع


----------



## candy shop (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: العــطـــاء, لا بد منه بين حين وآخر*

ميرسى يا lousa188114

على الرد 

وربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## marnono2021 (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: العــطـــاء, لا بد منه بين حين وآخر*

:t39:
الموضوع جميل قوىكلمات ومشاعر جميلةجدا
اجمل شىء ان الانسان يحس بالسعادة لما يحس ان الانسان الاخر سعيد والاجمل انو يحاول يسعد الاخرين 
ولكن انا عندى سؤال:
الواحد لما يقدم اى شىء لاى حد مش بيستنى مقابل وتفضل العلاقة حلوة ولكن لما تدى لشخص قريب جدا من قلبك وتحس انو مش مقدر بيبقى جواه احساس صعب قوى وبتفرق مع الواحد قوى وايه ممكن يبقى رد الفعل هنا؟
اشكرك على الموضوع الحلو قوى ده
اذكرينى فى صلاتك
سلامممم                        :new8::t4:


----------



## candy shop (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: العــطـــاء, لا بد منه بين حين وآخر*

بصى يا marnono2021

الواحد بيصعب عليه فعلا لما بيدى حد قريب اوى وهو مش مقدر

يبقى بتدى اللى هو يستهله وبس بلاش اكتر مما يستحق

ميرسى ليكى وربنا يوفقك​


----------



## RAshA_83 (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: العــطـــاء, لا بد منه بين حين وآخر*

شووووكراااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
اعتقد اكبر معاني للعطاء هو عطاء الاصدقاء والمحرومين
الرب يبارك حيااتك​


----------



## nonaa (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: العــطـــاء, لا بد منه بين حين وآخر*

*شكرا على موضوعك الجميل يا كاندى
ربنا يعطيك اكتر واكتر
عشان تقدرى انتى كمان تعطى المنتدى​*


----------



## candy shop (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: العــطـــاء, لا بد منه بين حين وآخر*

اشكرك يا رشا يا حببتى

على الرد

وربنا يحققلك كل ما تتمنيه​


----------



## candy shop (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: العــطـــاء, لا بد منه بين حين وآخر*

ميرسى اوى يا نونه على زوقك

وربنا يكون معاكى ياقمر​


----------



## النهيسى (21 أبريل 2009)

_موضوع هام ورائع وأفضل من أى تقييم له
الرب يبارككم
للمجهود الرائع ,,والموضوعات الهامه جدا والمفيده
منتهى الشكر_​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 أبريل 2009)

موضوع حلو جداااااااااااااااااااااا


فعلا موضوع رائع


ميرسى اختى الغاليه

يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## rana1981 (21 أبريل 2009)

*من لا يعطي .. وجوده وعدمه سواء ..
رائع موضوعك كاندي 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## lovely dove (21 أبريل 2009)

> لا تفرح بما أعطاك الآخرون فقط .. ولكن افرح أنك مررت لحظة في تفكيرهم ..



مرسي كاندي كتير علي الموضوع المهم قوي ده 
بجد كلام في منتهي الجمال والاهمية 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (21 أبريل 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> _موضوع هام ورائع وأفضل من أى تقييم له_​
> _الرب يبارككم_
> _للمجهود الرائع ,,والموضوعات الهامه جدا والمفيده_
> 
> _منتهى الشكر_​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لزوقك ولتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك الجميله يا نهيسى​


----------



## candy shop (21 أبريل 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> موضوع حلو جداااااااااااااااااااااا​
> 
> 
> فعلا موضوع رائع​
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله ولتشجيعك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (21 أبريل 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *من لا يعطي .. وجوده وعدمه سواء ..*
> 
> *رائع موضوعك كاندي *
> 
> *شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى رانا حبيبتى

ربنا يرعاكى​


----------



## candy shop (21 أبريل 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> مرسي كاندي كتير علي الموضوع المهم قوي ده
> بجد كلام في منتهي الجمال والاهمية
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (23 أبريل 2009)

جميل جداااا يا كاندي

شكراااااا على الموضوع الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (12 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا كاندي
> 
> شكراااااا على الموضوع الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 

شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا كليموhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1345792&posted=1#post1345792​


----------



## وليم تل (13 مايو 2009)

شكرا كاندى
على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
وحقا ما اجمل ان نعطى دون ان ننتظر مقابل
فالعطاء سمة القوى النفس والقادر على المحبة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> 
> على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
> وحقا ما اجمل ان نعطى دون ان ننتظر مقابل
> ...


شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا وليم

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مايو 2009)

موضوع رااااااااااائع يا كاندى 

ميرررسى كتير على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (16 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااائع يا كاندى ​
> 
> ميرررسى كتير على الموضوع ​
> 
> ...


 
شكرااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SALVATION (16 مايو 2009)

_روعه بجد كلماتك كاندى_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## happy angel (18 مايو 2009)




----------



## candy shop (18 مايو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _روعه بجد كلماتك كاندى_
> 
> _تسلم ايدك_
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك يا تونى​


----------



## candy shop (18 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك يا هابى​


----------



## queen of heart (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ع الوضوع الجامد اوي ده كاندي
اضيف العطاء بيقي مدي الحياة مش من حين لاخر
عشان اللي بيدي مش بيستني حاجه وبيحب يشوف كل اللي حواليه كله مبسوط ويحاول يبسطهم بالعطاء ده
شكرا بجد كاندي


----------



## candy shop (14 يوليو 2009)

queen of heart قال:


> شكرا ع الوضوع الجامد اوي ده كاندي
> اضيف العطاء بيقي مدي الحياة مش من حين لاخر
> عشان اللي بيدي مش بيستني حاجه وبيحب يشوف كل اللي حواليه كله مبسوط ويحاول يبسطهم بالعطاء ده
> شكرا بجد كاندي


 
كلامك سليم جدااااااااااااااااااا

هو ده العطاء فعلا

شكرااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك 

نورت الموضوع​


----------

